# Dog Flaps - Security risk?



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully we will be moving soon & will finally have a garden. As the garden is fully secure I want Toby to be able to access it whenever he wants but have no idea what sort of dog flap to get.
As he is a largish dog I'm a bit worried about the security aspect of it, although we won't be living in a town (or even village) I'm still concerned that people would be able to get in through it.
Is there any product available that is secure & will only open for the dog (via a microchip or infra-red on a collar) - am not sure if there is anything like this but thought I'd ask here first.
Has anyone else got a dog flap, what sort have you got & do you worry about people getting in through them?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Could you not do a dog run instead? i'd be the same with a dog flap i'd worry some skinny sod would squeeze through and get in the house lol or Him getting stolen from the garden


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't have one as Id be too scared someone broke in!

My friend use to have one before she moved... she had the external door to her outhouse bricked up, and a door from the kitchen put in, where the coal shute use to be she put a dog door there, and then had a dog run build onto the house, a big iron one with a padlocked gate. Was the only way she felt safe, but she needed the dog flap for her elderly dog who could not hold her bladder.

But if your garden is fully secure from getting in from the outside then I don't see why not.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a dog flap - it is called the back door! I doubt you could get such a thing for a large dog that a person would not be able to access. Although they do ones for cats which only open for the cat, I wouldn't have thought it would be difficult to tamper with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure if there were such a flap (with chip ) that it would be easily bypassed by the tealeafs should they desire!
I brought a dog flap recently, and did not fit it for the very same reason!! BUT it would be a brave man that would even try to break into my house!
Would be intersesting seeing the insurance companies wangling out of that one though!
DT


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

We discussed this a while ago as wanted one fitted for my dogs, decided against it in the end as was worried it had to be so big that someone could easilly climb through it.

Although can't see anyone being daft enough to break into a home with 2 Rottie's wandering free.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I looked into this - I couldn't find any that were linked to microchips (only for cats as far as I could tell) but at least one company does dog flaps that are linked to a collar attachment. 

Maybe I'm naieve but I can't imagine many burglars bothering to try and break into a house through a dog flap, knowing there is probably a large dog inside....


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a thought, but if the worst did happen and someone gained access to your house through it, would you be able to claim on insurance?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies .... I think I'm clutching at straws but did see one for cats so thought maybe .... I remember ages ago there was a thread regarding insurance & I think it was pretty much made invalid if the dog flap lead directly in to your home. 
There is an outbuilding (with heating for the winter & is relatively cool in the summer) so we could use that. The problem is that until we are settled & get Toby a friend (have persueded my OH that we NEED another dog :thumbup he would be on his own in there. I could round up the cats to put them in there with him but am not sure if this would stress them out too much.
As we are moving I won't be able to sort a dog walker/visitor for a few weeks so need Toby to have access to go to the loo during the day .... I'm really blooking forward to miving but am now worrying about Toby.
TBH we haven't got much worth nicking but even so ....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We have one but it goes into a coverd yard, our insurance said the room it went into from the outside door had to be secure, I just need to mem to lock that door  or will probably come home to some crim being licked to death :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> We have one but it goes into a coverd yard, our insurance said the room it went into from the outside door had to be secure, I just need to mem to lock that door  or will probably come home to some crim being licked to death :lol:


That's what I thought. Am not sure Toby would do much if someone broke in, he' so happy to see absolutley everyone. Maybe if they tried nicking his tennis balls or food he suddenly turn in to some fearsome dog!! :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My brother had a GSD and had a dog flap. While they were on holiday someone broke in through the dog flap.


----------



## flatcoat (Aug 7, 2010)

Freyja said:


> My brother had a GSD and had a dog flap. While they were on holiday someone broke in through the dog flap.


but if you were on holiday you wouldn't leave it open would you ?! I mean is there any harm to leave it like that if your out for 8 hours or so ?! 
Oh and if you set an alarm whats the problem (Obviosuly don't set it in the room the the dog flap leads too ...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The one we have has a big cover that slides into it on the inside of the door but if someone realy wanted to get in then


----------



## flatcoat (Aug 7, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> The one we have has a big cover that slides into it on the inside of the door but if someone realy wanted to get in then


YOu use it for your Dalmation?!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

flatcoat said:


> YOu use it for your Dalmation?!


Yes they both use it & the cats  we use to just have a large cat flap for our old MC, he got stuck in the small ones  & when we got Banjo he followed the cats in & out but he grew & broke it so was pointless buying the same size so we got a dog one :thumbup:


----------



## flatcoat (Aug 7, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Yes they both use it & the cats  we use to just have a large cat flap for our old MC, he got stuck in the small ones  & when we got Banjo he followed the cats in & out but he grew & broke it so was pointless buying the same size so we got a dog one :thumbup:


I think I might get an "Infra red " One , It is a little safer !


----------

